# Needle breaks on Richardson hats



## pmonkey (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone has any experience with embroidery on Richardson 400S5 hats. It is a pro mesh hat (which has a really thick backing). I am getting very frequent needle breaks when it hits the seem of the hats. I am using a 90/14 sharp point needle. Am I using the wrong needle or is there any type of technique that I am missing here?

I have a Prodigi Machine.


----------



## Adoratis (Oct 2, 2008)

try 70 with lower speed


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm using 75/11 at 1000 with no needle break problems.


----------

